# NREMT on Saturday - best quick review strategy?



## IcantThinkofAname (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm taking the dreaded computer test on Saturday.  I'm actually not that freaked out by it.  Our teachers did a good job of preparing us by giving us exams and quizzes that are supposedly very similar to the NREMT test.

Anyway, I just need to do a quick review.  I was told to expect to score about 10 points less than my course average, which was a 96.  I'm fairly confident about my academic knowledge and I just need to know what I should focus on, or maybe some advice about running through the course material?

Any help would be appreciated...thanks!


----------



## jmason (Jan 6, 2009)

what test are you taking?


----------



## IcantThinkofAname (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm taking the computer NREMT test (national registry so I can be licensed in Maine)...the good ol' one that stops randomly whenever you fail or pass but you don't know.  FUN!


----------



## silver (Jan 6, 2009)

so i assume basic then...

well go through your book and make sure you understand everything. Start thinking up scenarios and what the best thing to do is. Take some practice quizzes at emtb.com, go through your workbook and maybe buy a practice test book at the bookstore.


----------



## EMTminer (Jan 6, 2009)

before my test i used pratice tests and secenarios on EMT b .com.  just check your knowledge and don't cram, just revert to what you been taught.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 6, 2009)

Just study hard, take some online exams.  Read some book at books-a-million about reviewing etc.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 6, 2009)

You need to know everything....


----------



## jmason (Jan 6, 2009)

make sure you know ABC's and OB and Airway those are the hardest hit


----------



## jmason (Jan 6, 2009)

IcantThinkofAname said:


> Anyway, I just need to do a quick review.  I was told to expect to score about 10 points less than my course average, which was a 96.  I'm fairly confident about my academic knowledge and I just need to know what I should focus on, or maybe some advice about running through the course material?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated...thanks!



The Test dose not score 1 threw 100 so I would not go on your class score.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

jmason said:


> make sure you know ABC's and OB and Airway those are the hardest hit




Actually with comp based testing whatever you get the most questions on is the area you are weakest in.  With out exacts say the first 20 questions are medium hard.  Any you get wrong will result in those catagories being easier.  Those right will result in a harder question.  You get the harder question for that catagory right and you may not get anymore.  

While you will not get actual numbers lets say you get 
20 OB questions means you probably missed a bunch.  But you only get 5 cardiac you probably got them all right.  Confused yet.

What all of it means is study everything as what they got the most of does not matter.  You will get the most in what you are weaker at.  

A way to stay relaxed is to enter the exam thinking this attempt lets me see how the test works rather than thinking I have to pass.


----------



## jmason (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Actually with comp based testing whatever you get the most questions on is the area you are weakest in.  With out exacts say the first 20 questions are medium hard.  Any you get wrong will result in those catagories being easier.  Those right will result in a harder question.  You get the harder question for that catagory right and you may not get anymore.
> 
> While you will not get actual numbers lets say you get
> 20 OB questions means you probably missed a bunch.  But you only get 5 cardiac you probably got them all right.  Confused yet.
> ...




That might be true but if you know your ABC'S OB and AIRWAY you should do fine i passed with 69 or 70 Questions on the first try.


----------



## IcantThinkofAname (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I remember my teacher saying that OB and airway and Peds make up a lot of the questions.  It seemed odd to me because OB doesn't exactly make up most of the EMS calls around here.  

What I meant about the class average minus 10 score was just that I should expect to get about that percentage of the questions correctly (i.e. given my class average of 96%, I should expect to get 86% of the questions on the NREMT correct, and therefore pass).  But yeah, I understand that the scoring is weird on the NREMT test.

Should I assume the majority of the questions will be scenario-based?


----------



## jmason (Jan 7, 2009)

yes everyone I have talked to it makes up about 60 to 75 % of the questions


----------



## bowulf (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck in your exam today...


----------

